# The beginners kit



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Now I know why you get 5 pen kits and 12 blanks. It' only took 4-1/2....lol

Lets talk finishes. how do you do it?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

you sure didn't waste any time.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> you sure didn't waste any time.


Chomping at the bit:work: .....Thanks again. Whats the lil piece of wood you gave me?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> Chomping at the bit:work: .....Thanks again. Whats the lil piece of wood you gave me?


You didn't give him that poision Ivy blank did you Shawn???


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Shawn gave you some little wood LOL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> Now I know why you get 5 pen kits and 12 blanks. It' only took 4-1/2....lol
> 
> *Lets talk finishes. how do you do it*?


---------------------

GREAT lookin' start, Pro...now you're hooked...

As to finishing..everybody has their favorites. If I'm feeling lazy and the wood looks pretty good nekkid, I just use the white HUT bar while it's still turning on the lathe..just press down good till you see it's completely covered, then start to work with a clean cloth (I use paper kitchen towels).. The rag will get pretty black at first, but just keep switching to a clean place on the towel until it stops the black thang...makes a nice finish..

If I'm not rushing, while it's still on the lathe, I dab on EEE cream while the piece is not turning, start up on slow speed to stop slinging cream all over the place, then turn back up to 2500 and rub HARD.. The cream has a wax and polish and fine abrasive in it to give an even glossier finish. After that I usually put on a couple of squirts of Woodworker's Polish while it's still spinning.. Really brings out the gloss..

Any system you use is the RIGHT one.. I'm prolly like everybody on here that turns anything and got a shelf full of oils, polishes, waxes, etc..Just grab what looks good to you and pretty soon you'll settle in on your favorites..

REALLY nice beginning... We need a little competition...:rotfl:

You might ask Bobby....I think he uses the same thing he uses on the Hummer.:rotfl:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Sometimes I use the CA finish and most of the time I use a wipe on poly finish. I put 3 to 5 coats then buff with white diamond. I have also used plexiglass disolved in acetone in place of the CA. I don't care for it though.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I sand to the finest grain I have at the time (or steel wool). Then take everything off the lathe and hit it with the polisher. Then go back on the lathe for any stain or poly. Once finished, It goes in a protected area (dust and bug free) until dry. I check it over and if needed, light wet sand or steel wool, and another coat of poly.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> Chomping at the bit:work: .....Thanks again. Whats the lil piece of wood you gave me?


I believe that was a piece of spalted hackberry that came from Bobby.

I've got extra so I passed it on.


----------

